# Show off your horses Sire :)



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to show off your horses sire or dam either one  If you would like to post pics of your horse and then sire/dam 

My mare

Classical Romantic









her Daddy 

Romeo Rascal
back in his showing days!


































I cant post the newer pics of him because they are on flash player but here is the website...I can see where Classy gets her neck from :-( www.lazyjpaints.com


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

MS Twilight 










Her sire Baybarich


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

aww purty!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

My horse: Vienna, Dutch warmblood mare


Her Dad Osmium (also dutch warmblood)









Father of Osmium, Olympic Ferro:










I dont have a Picture of Vienna's Mother, but I do have a Picture of the Father of the Mother of Vienna...
Donnerhall:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley:















Beauty (His Mama)






















Fury (his Daddy)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

alright... let's see if this will work. They have to be links because my computer is really stupid. haha.

Ginisee's paternal grandsire (can't find any of her sire... his name is Quick Style) To the Quick: link is his pedigree with a pic To The Quick Horse Pedigree

Uma's family is pretty untraceable because she was from a private breeding facility.

Demi's sire is Kiris Clown Old Friends Equine: A Retirement Home for Thoroughbred Race Horses – Bonnie's Poker biography

here is her maternal grandsire, Red Ransom: http://blog.summerhill.co.za/storage/stallions/Red-Ransom-1.jpg

too bad my horses don't have sires that are online ((


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Farmpony, not to sound creepy or anything but you look so familiar to me......:?
I think you might look like a girl that I saw in a movie but I cannot put a name to her. } So frustrating.

Anyway, Here is Dandy Flash Dancer









His sire: Impressive Dandy









His Dam: April Carrousel (and older sister Impress me April: from same stud)









Barron Von John: (Buck)









His sire: Perfection John









Pokey: (Jake Fajita)









His Dam's Sire: Lena Fajita









Sis: Peppy Smackers









Her Grand-sire: Mr. San Peppy









I put this one on here just for fun as he cannot be registered.
Rafe (QHxBelgian) and his dam Bessie. I am told that his sire is a Mr. San Peppy stud but I can't be sure. I need to talk to the guy we got Bessie from.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul's father-Play Red








paul's paternal grandfather-freckles playboy








paul's paternal great grandfather-peppy sans badger








paul's maternal great grandfather-Great pine








i think paul looks more like his great grandfather's then his dad


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is Rem's sire and her grandsire. Her sire is the one doing reining and her grandsire is Reminic, the one cutting.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

This is the only pic of Justice's sire I could find
Sis- I've never located a pic of her sire He Hota


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega









Her sire, Impress Me Shanon


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Here is my mare Roxy, and if you go to the allbreedpedigree database, and look up Lady Diamondo, you can see a pic of her sire Snow Chief.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9697&stc=1&d=1248328762
and yes, that is my 70lb golden retriever yellow lab cross laying in the only shade she could find lol.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

smrobs,

I've heard that alot actually... I can't think of the girls name, it's always the same actress though, but I think she's an older actress.... I would love to find a picture of her on the internet......


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay this is my boy Scout "A Colorless Coosa"
Here is his ped: a Colorless Coosa Quarter Horse









Scout's Sire *Coosa Java Chip*

















Scout's Paternal Grand Sire *La Beau Coosa*

































Scout's Paternal Great Grand Sire *Coosa Lad*


































Scout's Dam *KDS Minimal Expresion*









Scout's Maternal Grand Sire *A Classic Alliance*


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool idea  I can't access the photos of my own horses at work (stupid!) But you can see them all at www.CheyAutRanch.com

Sire of my Fell gelding Harley is Townend Jonty:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My Arabian gelding, Braveheart, sire is EA Echstravagant:

















Mini gelding Midnight's sire is Little America Kings Mamas Boy:









Spin's sire is Broken Lance:

















Ruby's sire is Dels Cowboy:

















Jewel's sire is Top Tens LA Knight:









Design's sire is Little Kings Double Your Bucks:
















and her dam is Bear Branch Painted Kiowa (a daughter of my Ruby)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Marina's sire is Celebrations Tennessee Legend:

























Destiny's sire is Alvadars Destination Unknown
















and her dam is my mare Amber.

Diva's sire is CF Star of Destiny


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Sorry! I didn't know they would be so big!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Loving all the beautiful sires our there!!!!!


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

#1 Mahalima with trixi & Liza with ralph 
#2 Trixi & Ralphs Sire Taywoona Qovou


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Full Sisters Mahalima & Shalima 
Sire Cherox Mahaah


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

Deans sire is Helmsman.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Farmpony, I found her. She was in a tv show called Kyle XY that I watched a couple of times. Sometimes in the way she would hold her face and her expression looks just like you in the pic.

And not an older actress by any means, I think she was born in '90 LOL.
Kirsten Prout
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&rlz=1R2ADBF_en&um=1&sa=1&q=kirsten+prout&aq=f&oq=


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL... that's a different one that I usually get told... She's pretty though... I'll take it! I think the movie the other one was in is fried green tomatos? but I can't remember... I think she's an older women... but they remember her from when she's younger... going to look at this one now... Jessica Tandy I think is the girl they usually say, I don't see it... she was also in the birds (when I say older, she was born in 1909)


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Lilly. 









This is here mum, Rita. 









This is Lillys Daddy, Shingle Hall Senator.


----------

